# Do I want an aquarium?



## Matute (May 6, 2010)

I am not really an Aquarist but I do enjoy seeing other peoples' fishes at their places. The main reason for me not having fish is that it seems all too complicated: water skimmers, pumps, oxigenizers, water temperature... in terms of simplicity a cat would be ideal, only that a cat doesn't provide the soothing relaxation an aquarium does. So I guess I'm here to let you convince me to take the frist step and get an aquarium of my own instead of anoying friends and relatives by sitting in their living rooms all day and emptying their refrigerators!

Any idea where I can start looking for equipment and prices online?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Craigslist & Ebay are popular choices, but Aquabid & Foster/Smith are probably better.

Everything is complicated if you don't understand it. Once you do, though, it's simplicity itself, and the same is true for fishtanks.

One quick caveat:
If you try to use the internet for all your information, you will get a tremendous amount of very crappy and useless information. Everybody has an opinion of how & why to do things, and most of them are wrong. One of the very first things you will need is a good BOOK on the subject, and preferably several. The more you read, the more stuff will soak in and the more you'll understand. Right now, you don't even know what questions to ask, let alone how to make any use of whatever answers you might get.

Uh, oh; sounds like it might get complicated, right?
Fear not!
The biggest thing to remember is that there is always a great big "WHY?" behind every single what & how. Concentrate on figuring out the why, and everything will make sense a lot faster than it otherwise would. Sadly, you'll have to study a bit before you can do that, because most books tend to focus on the what & how without giving any reason why, and this is what ultimately leads to the most confusion.

It's a tiny glass box full of largely stagnant water, and it is expected to somehow sustain a bunch of fish which are swimming in their own waste. Well, it only took us a few centuries to figure it out, but now it's pretty simple to pull off this amazing feat. The trick is knowing how everything works, what is happening in the tank, and WHY. Once you understand these things, knowing what to DO comes easily.

All of those complicated sounding things you mentioned are actually just nifty gizmos for making complicated things much simpler. However, you can easily get rid off all that stuff and just do things the old fashioned way instead, and the truth be told, you'll very likely get better results and a lot more satisfaction.

Don't panic. 60 million people do this every day. You can be one of them.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Matute said:


> Any idea where I can start looking for equipment and prices online?


Start in your pet store. Find fish you think you will want and write down the name of them. Talk to the store employees, but take everything they say with a grain of salt. They are there to sell you something, not to take care of your pets. When you get home, research the fish you thought you would like and find out what you need to take care of them. Buy/rent a book or find a tutorial online on how to start a tank (may I recommend you stick with freshwater). There really isnt too much to keeping a tank, you just need the proper equipment and a little knowledge. 

After you research your fish, buy your equipment. Bring it home, set it up and fill the tank. Cycle the tank (you will find out how to do this in any good tutorial or book explaining how to start a tank). Once the tank is properly cycled, put the fish in.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Petco or Petsmart.com


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Try finding a non-big-box-store pet store. They usually have a lot more control over what THEY can order, wheras, you go to a Petco and ask for something that's on the website, they'll probably tell you they can't order it unless they already have it on their list.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree. Go to your local pet store. I have a few local fish only stores that are great. The people there have way more knowledge then most of the chain pet stores. Just talk to them and see what you like. If you know you really want to go ahead then you can at least get a tank and stuff to start cycling while you research the types of fish you like. Different fish need different water types, temps, water movement, fish communities have different fish that get along, etc. Many types of freshwater aren't too hard to keep. Especially a lot of the smaller completely freshwater fish. Start small, 10g-30g and go from there. If you go bigger just don't completely stock it all at once. If you take your time with a fish tank it's really enjoyable. 

good luck.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

ur best bet: ask ur friends if they have a spare tank around and go from there.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

And remember, we are here to help in any way we can. If you get stumped by something, come here and ask us. There are a lot of experienced fish keepers on this forum that will be glad to answer your questions. We are all about keeping fish healthy and helping others have a good experience with the hobby. 
Happy Fish Keeping!


----------



## Matute (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for your replies!

I think from your opinions and others this is what I should do:

-go freshwater
-get a 30 to 40 galon tank
-get a filter
-put it close to a sink/water hose
-put it on a sturdy table [I believe they make specialized furniture]
-cycle
-get fish food
-get fish cichlids seem to be a good option sin they are one of the most resilient.

I've heard that I would have to get chemicals, is this true? or will it depend on something like overstocking or understocking or other?

I've visited petco and from i've seen on the web there prices are overall higher and do not have knowledgeable staff, I have not gone to a local aquarium store lately, but for what I recall unless they want to get rid of something their prices ara also higher, they do have fish though... 

Any recomendations on online stores? I've visited: drsfosters&smith.com, fishpetlove.com, marinedepot.com, bigalsonline.com... comparing prices of say filters (which seems to ba a must) I found that fispetlove.com has the cheapest:

http://fishpetlove.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=346_57&products_id=5775

Is this a good brand? I aslo would like to buy everything from only one place.

So again, I is most likely I would start with cichlids, what do I need now? 

Thanks again!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The only chemical you will want to have is dechlorinator. It takes chlorine and chloramine out of your water. 

Also I don't know that brand of filter, but that filter should be used on something 15 gallons or smaller. You want something that will do around 300 gallons per hour.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I think E-bay is pretty good. Walmart has good supply for cheap prices too but don't buy their fish-they take horrible care of the wittle fellows  You do need a filter that pumps about 300 gallons per hour and i don't think you need a tank that is 40 gallons but the bigger the better and you can always add more stuff to it! Go to petco to buy fish and walmart, E-bay, etc. for decoration and eqiupment. good luck!

Happy fishing (not literally )


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Matute said:


> I am not really an Aquarist but I do enjoy seeing other peoples' fishes at their places. The main reason for me not having fish is that it seems all too complicated: water skimmers, pumps, oxigenizers, water temperature... in terms of simplicity a cat would be ideal, only that a cat doesn't provide the soothing relaxation an aquarium does. So I guess I'm here to let you convince me to take the frist step and get an aquarium of my own instead of anoying friends and relatives by sitting in their living rooms all day and emptying their refrigerators!
> 
> Any idea where I can start looking for equipment and prices online?


here is me convincing you do it fish are awesome when i first started into fish i got 3 tanks in the first month my gf was the one who wanted it so i told her if we do it i want to do it right little did i know i would become obsessed! now i work at a fish store lol when watching tv and movies i catch myself not paying attention just staring at my fish now ive got a 125 gallon on the way and am buying a 75 gallon in the morning ahhh the perks of working at an lfs so far a customer has given me a free 110 gallon its oceanic brand so i dont think i will ever use it for water but probably a tree frog tank and now the 75 gallon brand new for 40 bucks cuz the guy is moving!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

thats a steal! damn ur luck revo!!!!!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Eluviet said:


> thats a steal! damn ur luck revo!!!!!


and im saving 200 dollars on a 125 gallon complete setup because i store has these ensemble's we get from marineland the tank itself is 450-500 i believe and it comes with two marineland 400's 90$ a piece full glass hood with light strips over $125 marineland stealth pro heater $40 gravel vac $20 net, thermometer, prime, and stress zyme for a grand total of $530 bucks but then of course i get 30% dc which comes out to 371


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I suppose that someone should mention one important thing:

While it's always nice to save money, you get what you pay for.
If you want expert advice and a good selection of fish, you have to shop at the small independent local fish stores. If you buy all your equipment and supplies from some cheap online place, you'll save some money. However, you'll also be helping to shut down your local stores. The local stores are only just barely scraping by, I can assure you, and they need every penny they can get to stay in business. Buying stuff locally is an investment in your own future enjoyment. If you shop mainly online, then eventually that will be your only option.
Just something to think about; it may cost you more up front, but it's ultimately worth it.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> I suppose that someone should mention one important thing:
> 
> While it's always nice to save money, you get what you pay for.
> If you want expert advice and a good selection of fish, you have to shop at the small independent local fish stores. If you buy all your equipment and supplies from some cheap online place, you'll save some money. However, you'll also be helping to shut down your local stores. The local stores are only just barely scraping by, I can assure you, and they need every penny they can get to stay in business. Buying stuff locally is an investment in your own future enjoyment. If you shop mainly online, then eventually that will be your only option.
> Just something to think about; it may cost you more up front, but it's ultimately worth it.


agreed i shop almost locally exclusively unless its something i cant get anywhere else. we were actually just talking somewhat about this today at work it was people complaining about the prices of fish at the store first off we are the only place anywhere near here that carries half of the fish we have and secondly ours are taken care of much better they look nicer healthier and we dont run our tanks on a contingency system risking disease in multiple tanks and when our fish do get sick we put up not for sale signs and i was saying how you go petco and petsmart and find a fish thats say 3 bucks you go to lfs and find it for 7-8 bucks i dont care i will pay more especially if the fish looks in better health but most people dont pay enough attention to look at things like that. We have a price match sign up saying match any prices on dry goods by 5% however we cannot match price on animals do to size and quality of health lol. Oh and the fact that petsmart and petco all there fish are cheap fish rarely over 20 bucks then they come in and we have rare species of fish for 50 bucks and they get outraged and automaticaly assume we are running some kind of scam ************!


----------



## Matute (May 6, 2010)

Revolution 1221, where are you located?

Since you work at a store, you must know about fish tank brands, i know of penecort and TruVu, are there other brands out there?

Of course, as any rational human being, i want to save money, but I rather buy everything new the first time, and then, as I get more comfortable, I'll start buuying used and tniokering what i have.

My ultimate goal is to have a tank like this:

fishpetlove.com ==> see the tubular tank in the back.

For now I need to choose a rectangular fish tnak, 40 glns, to put FW cichlids in. right now I am most interested in selecting the right tank.

Thanks again!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Matute said:


> Revolution 1221, where are you located?
> 
> Since you work at a store, you must know about fish tank brands, i know of penecort and TruVu, are there other brands out there?
> 
> ...


I have honestly never heard of either of those brands. I am from wisconsin. The only two brands of fish tank i have had experience are marineland and aqueon but marineland is my favorite another great brand is fluval but they are super expensive. Yeah that tank is neat and all but good luck ever cleaning it. We actually have one of these at the petstore for sale. http://fishpetlove.com/Ocean-Treasures-Bottom-Time-Aquarium
and this one http://fishpetlove.com/Ocean-Treasures-Aloha-Tiki-Aquarium
i would strongly recommened checking into one of the brands i mentioned.


----------



## Matute (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Revolution!

I checked the tank brands you suggested. I like Aqueon... I think. Penecort is supposed to be very high end... but i must have written the name wrong, i can't seem to find them on the web...

Thanks for your suggestions!

In browising fishpetlove's www i found this:

http://fishpetlove.com/FishPetLove-Jingle

They're a small company, I called around to ask some questions about start up aquarium systems. And though some have them, Fred at Fishpetloce, who is the owner told me he can work with me to put together a personalized set, he did tell me that he was going to get new tanks, including the "penecort" [?] ones soon, so I've decided to wait until he gets them to give him the chance to get my business.

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

a good tank to start off with is a 20 gallon long. Y? for me i just like the 20 better. it mite sound small but its bigger than it look.

1. Fish Tank (any pet store should carry it)
2. Filter ( AquaClear or Aqueon ) most petstore shoud carry them (fish.com sell AquaClear for 2-3 dollar off) their shipping is $6
3. Water Conditioners ( i like using API stress Coat ) u can order a 64oz for $20 + $8 shipping. https://www.petsolutions.com/Stress-Coat+I17105085+C48.aspx (rember at the store a bottle this big is around $30-$40
4. Heater (depends on what kinda fish you wanna get)Goldfish doesnt need heater (ebay.com should carry some good heater for low price)
5. Fish Food
6. Fish Net
7. a siphon, u dont need to buy them $30-40 one.
8. a bucket for carrying water(options)
9. Air pump ( options)
10. Air Stone if u do buy a air pump

Fish.com
ebay.com
petsolutions.com
petco
petsmart
ur local pet store

r all good place to shop.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> a good tank to start off with is a 20 gallon long. Y? for me i just like the 20 better. it mite sound small but its bigger than it look.
> 
> 1. Fish Tank (any pet store should carry it)
> 2. Filter ( AquaClear or Aqueon ) most petstore shoud carry them (fish.com sell AquaClear for 2-3 dollar off) their shipping is $6
> ...


As for the filter if you decide to go with a hang on the back i strongly recommend marineland its the only brand i trust with 3-5 year warranty's and top of the line quality. Also for the heater marineland or any other thermal plastic/titanium heaters i always recommend avoiding glass heaters at all costs because i among others i know have had bad experiences with glass breaking. Ass for stress coat prime is awesome super concentrated lasts forever and also neutralizes ammonia/nitrites/nitrates. And as for the syphon trust me spending 30-40 on a sink to tank one is well worth the money i wont use anything else drain and fill with never lifting a bucket!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> As for the filter if you decide to go with a hang on the back i strongly recommend marineland its the only brand i trust with 3-5 year warranty's and top of the line quality. Also for the heater marineland or any other thermal plastic/titanium heaters i always recommend avoiding glass heaters at all costs because i among others i know have had bad experiences with glass breaking. Ass for stress coat prime is awesome super concentrated lasts forever and also neutralizes ammonia/nitrites/nitrates. And as for the syphon trust me spending 30-40 on a sink to tank one is well worth the money i wont use anything else drain and fill with never lifting a bucket!


i wouldnt wanna refill my tank with tap water that hasnt been de-cl
i rather use a bucket, de-cl it, than put it in the tank.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> i wouldnt wanna refill my tank with tap water that hasnt been de-cl
> i rather use a bucket, de-cl it, than put it in the tank.


what are u talking about prime is declore....


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> what are u talking about prime is declore....


re-fill ur tank with tap water star8 from the sink isnt declore.
i rather declore the water 1st b4 i add it into the tank.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

ForMany said:


> a good tank to start off with is a 20 gallon long. Y? for me i just like the 20 better. it mite sound small but its bigger than it look.
> 
> 1. Fish Tank (any pet store should carry it)
> 2. Filter ( AquaClear or Aqueon ) most petstore shoud carry them (fish.com sell AquaClear for 2-3 dollar off) their shipping is $6
> ...


u will also need a water test kit
go to walmart.com and buy the API kit its only 20 dollar plus 79cent shipping.

its cheaper than any where esle.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> re-fill ur tank with tap water star8 from the sink isnt declore.
> i rather declore the water 1st b4 i add it into the tank.


dude seriously what are u talking about you put the declore in the tank then you add the water trust me its simple the fish will be just fine how do u think every pet store does it they most certainly don't fill buckets with water treat the water and let it sit. the dechlor works almost instantly not long enough for it to harm the fish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

never put the declore in the tank 1st.
always declore the new water 1st b4 adding it to the tank.

trust me, its stress-less more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

even on the bottle of the pime, it say add it to the new water 1st than put the new water into the tank


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> even on the bottle of the pime, it say add it to the new water 1st than put the new water into the tank


trust me i have never lost a fish this way and we are talking 40+ years of doing this at the lfs and we have very minimal casualty's when it comes to keeping fish that heavily stocked in tanks. A lot of products say to do things a certain way and a lot of experts will tell you otherwise. your just making to much work for yourself doing it the way you are its not stressful enough on the fish to have any long standing effects. I cant remember the last time someone brought back a fish that died im pretty sure i have only ever had 1 dead fish brought in and thats because the guy was a dumb ass!


----------



## Matute (May 6, 2010)

Peace guys... Peace.



Ok. Going back to me (see how selfish I am?) This is an updated list of what i want to get:

-get a 50 galon tank 
-get a filter [wet dry] and a protein skimmer
-get RO/DI
-get an aerator
-get heater
-get water test kit
-put it on a sturdy table or stand
-cycle
-get fish food
-get fish [I like cichlids]

Do I need anything else?

I spoke with Fred, the owner of fishpetlove.com, he has been VERY helpful and he has all I need, he is going to put a personalized set for me but he is getting sopme new tanks in so I'm going to wait and most likely give him my business.

About the dechlorination, I'll most likely use a bucket, I plan to put the tank in a room with controlled temperature in order to keep the tank temp stable. So while bringing in new water i'll dechlorinate it before putting it in the tank just to be on the safe side for now.

Thanks again!


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

You'll probably want some lighting and a tank cover or hood of some kind. If you plan to keep live plants, you'll want to make sure you have the correct kind of lighting.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

you will not need a protein skimmer or a ro filter unless you're planning on doing sw. neither would hurt but theyre not necesary and also would add at least $200 to your bill. you need a tank, a heater, some type of substrate (gravel is probably best for this), a filter (a sump would be great), a heater, and some type of light. and the cheap things- conditioner, food, and a 5 gallon bucket. those are just the necesary items, most everything else depends on your taste and what you will keep.


----------

